# Glass frog video



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Pretty cool nat geo video on glass frogs

Ninja Frog | National Geographic Channel


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Really cool, thanks for posting Julio.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

figured you would like it since you have a keen eye for finding glass frogs


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

Very cool.. I wonder how their survival probability is affected by hatching early? I wish it was a little longer.. I always enjoy stuff like that.


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

Pretty neat video thanks for sharing


----------

